# Orfaya - Ein RPG-Projekt



## grinseengel (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo Community,

heute starte ich mit einem neuen Projekt. Diesmal wird es ein etwas umfangreicheres Vorhaben. Ich habe vor ein RPG Spiel zu erstellen. Es wird sich dabei um ein klassisches RPG-Spiel handelt.

Projektname: Orfaya
Engine: Unity
Grafik: Fantasy
Gengre: RPG

Ich habe diese Idee schon lange im Kopf. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich bereits schon an einem RPG-Projekt gearbeitet. Das musste ich aber wegen des Umfangs dann leider einstellen. Diesmal wird es im Vorfeld von mir so konzipiert, dass es in absehbarer Zeit fertig gestellt werden kann.

Die Vorgeschichte zur Story habe ich bereits im Kopf, habe sie aber noch nicht niedergeschrieben. Die grobe Rahmenhandlung (Hauptquest) ist auch schon da. Wie ich das aber dann in kleine Quest, Nebenmissionen etc. umsetze, muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Viel habe ich im Moment noch nicht zu zeigen. Die Spielwelt wird jedenfalls eine Insel sein. Die habe ich heute schon mal skizziert. Die Anzahl der einzelnen Regionen auf der Insel muss ich mir auch noch überlegen. Das kommt dann zusammen mit der Hauptquest.

Ich habe heute bereits angefangen das Insel-Terrain zu erstellen. Wobei ich noch etwas mit der Größe hadere. Sie soll nicht zu klein aber natürlich auch nicht zu groß sein. Immerhin muss die Spielwelt ja auch gefüllt werden.

Wenn es etwas fürs Auge gibt, dann poste ich meine ersten Ergebnisse. Wobei es in der ersten Zeit wohl eher Bilder von der Spielwelt geben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich hatte mich bei meiner Projektvorstellung bezüglich des RPG-Projekts unklar ausgedrückt. Es wird sich um ein Action-RPG handeln. Nicht in der Art wie Diablo, sondern eher in Richtung des guten alten Gothic.

Hier seht ihr schon mal den Protagonisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren habe ich die Vorgeschichte zum Spiel heute mal zu Papier gebracht.

Die Welt befindet sich in einer Zeit des Krieges. Ein sehr mächtiges Königreich führt seine Invasions-Streitmacht in andere Länder und Inselkönigreiche, unterwirft diese und verleibt sich deren Krieger und Kriegswerkzeug ein.

Das erklärte Ziel ist es, die bekannte Welt zu erobern.

Da der Aggressor auf diesem Wege bereits eine gewaltige Truppenstärke erlangt hat und seine Reihen außerdem mit allerlei fremdartigen Monstrositäten und magischen Waffen füllt, kann ihm niemand mehr ernsthaften Widerstand leisten. Diesen Umstand verdankt er nicht zuletzt einem mächtigen Zauberer.

Riffolk Hewe ist jüngster Prinz/Prinzessin eines Königreiches, dessen König sich kampflos ergeben hat, um sein Land, dessen Bewohner und Kultur zu erhalten.

Als Teil des aufstrebenden Weltreiches verpflichtet sich der König, seine Armee und seine Schiffe gegen ein Reich zu entsenden, das aus mehreren Inseln besteht. Regiert wird dieses Inselreich vom Onkel des Spielers, dem Bruder der jung verstorbenen Königin.

Riffolk Hewe und seine vier Geschwister sollen die Truppen dabei anführen und das Inselreich einnehmen. Eine Pflicht, die der Spieler nur widerwillig erfüllt.

Nachdem der Onkel von Riffolk Hewe die Möglichkeit einer kampflosen Kapitulation ausschlägt, beginnt eine simultane Invasion mehrerer Inseln.

Riffolk Hewe erlebt dabei von seinem Schiff aus, wie plötzlich Felsen aus dem Meer emporsteigen und ihnen ein Vorrankommen erschweren. Es wirkt, als würden die Inseln lebendig werden und Verteidigungsmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Schließlich erheben sich riesige Seeungeheuer, die mit ihren Fangarmen um sich schlagen.

Die Flotte, die Riffolk Hewe selbst in den Kampf führt, wird dabei vernichtet, sein Schiff versenkt.

Schwer verletzt wird Riffolk Hewe an den Strand der Insel gespült, die er zuvor angegriffen hatte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juli 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Schwer verletzt wird Riffolk Hewe an den Strand der Insel gespült, die er zuvor angegriffen hatte.


Der RPG Klassiker


----------



## Loosa (22. Juli 2021)

Ich find's cool, dass du dir ein Projekt erarbeitest. Problematisch ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich der Scope, also der Umfang. Guck dir den Harvest-Moon-Klon an. Da steckten im Alleingang fünf(?) Jahre alle Freizeit drin.
Kannst/willst du sowas dann wirklich auch durchziehen?

Vielleicht besser nur einige der Schlüsselmechaniken von RPG, aber in sehr viel kleinerem Umfang? Eine Insel in der Größe nur für was man in RPGs für ein Tutorial bekommt? Oder sowas?
Ein Grund warum es so viele Rogue-Likes von Indies gibt. Mechaniken sind voll da, aber Content (Assets, Story, Quests, ...)  kann man in dem Format ganz enorm einsparen.


----------



## grinseengel (22. Juli 2021)

Etwas größer hatte ich mir mein Projekt schon vorgestellt. Die Insel wird aus sieben unterschiedlichen Regionen bestehen. Ich bin gerade dabei die Inselkarte zu erstellen und die Regionen sinnvoll zu platzieren. Danach denke ich mir die Inhalte aus (Szenarium mit grafischen Elementen, erstmal im Groben). Ich möchte für den Spieler unterschiedliche, abwechslungsreiche Szenarien haben.

Allerdings wird es logischerweise kein Skyrim etc. werden. Ich kann mich ja nicht 500mal clonen. Ich habe aus meinem ersten RPG-Projekt etwas Erfahrung, insbesondere was den Umfang und den Aufwand eines RPG's angeht.

Mal sehen wie es läuft und ich vorankomme.


----------



## grinseengel (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Gedanken über die Aufteilung der Insel gemacht. Der Spieler wird ja die Insel erkunden und unterschiedliche Bereiche entdecken. Insgesamt wird es sieben Gebiete geben.

Die Namen sind jetzt noch nicht final (obwohl, evtl. lasse ich sie auch so). Jedenfalls kann man dann bereits von der Bezeichnung der jeweiligen Region auf die grafische Darstellung schlussfolgern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juli 2021)

Die doppelte Wald Region finde ich etwas mau, vielleicht eines davon als Berglandschaft ?
Kann ja unterhalb der Baumgrenze sein ... nur so als Anregung


----------



## grinseengel (24. Juli 2021)

Die Insel wird noch genauer eingeteilt werden. Das dient im Moment für mich eher der Planung der Hauptquest, der Nebenmissionen und der Erstellung der Spielregionen. Ob es dann bei zwei Waldregionen bleibt kann ich noch nicht sagen. 

Vielen Dank für deine Anregung diesbezüglich. Manchmal hat man eine gewisse Vorstellung von den Dingen, merkt dann aber, daß es so nicht funktioniert oder es einfach nicht passt.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2021)

"Die Minen", "Das Dorf", "Die Hochebene" ...?

... finde ich als Namen in einem RPG Spiel recht unpassend. Die Namen von Gegenden sollen deren Identität und Geschichte repräsentieren und Interesse darauf wecken, dort einmal hinzugelangen, nicht einen Lexikoneintrag wiederspiegeln.

Warum wurde die Hochebene zur Hochebene?
Was wird aufgrund ihrer Lage dort veranstaltet?

Hat zB eine mythische Kreatur den Berg geschleift?
Wurde die Ebene zum Nahrungsanbau optimiert/aufgeschüttet?
Kann man von dort aus gut die Sterne beobachten oder herannahende Feinde frühzeitig sehen?
Ist das ein ritueller Ort, an dem man einer Gottheit besonders nah ist und dort Zukunftsvisionen erhält?
Werden dort kämpferische Prüfungen absolviert?
oder oder oder

Daraus ergäben sich dann Namen wie "Die Ebene der Prüfungen"/"Visionen"/"des Einklangs", "Der sehende Berg", "Die Hochebene von Rakt'gal", "Der verbrannte Berg", Der Sichthuber" (weil er die Weitsicht auf ein neues Niveau hebt bzw durch seine Erschaffung hub...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2021)

Ich denke die Namen sind eher Arbeitstitel zu den Regionen um das vorherrschende Biom zu beschreiben. 

Deswegen habe ich auch etwas anderes als 2x <irgendwas>-Wald vorgeschlagen.


----------



## grinseengel (24. Juli 2021)

Ja, LesterPG hat recht. Die Bezeichnungen dienen im Moment nur der Erstellung der Spielregionen. Natürlich werden die noch richtig benannt und es wird auch jeweils eine detaillierte Karte zu jeder Region geben. 

Genau solche Namen, die z. B. Worrell vorgeschlagen hat, wird es dann geben. Auch werden die einzelnen Locations eine eigene kleine Geschichte erhalten. Aber Geduld, ich muss das erst alles was in meinen Kopf so umfliegt noch zu Papier bringen.


----------



## Kupferrot (25. Juli 2021)

Ich bin ja von der Menge an Spielen die du rausfeuerst beeindruckt. Darf ich fragen wie viel Zeit du wöchentlich investierst? Ich komme gefühlt kaum vorwärts mit 2-3 Stunden jeden Samstag und Sonntag. (Gut, ich muss auch jeden zweiten Schritt Googeln)

Ein RPG wird natürlich viel Arbeit, ich kann also verstehen wieso du es im ersten Anlauf abbrechen musstest. Ist aber schön zu sehen, dass man später mit etwas mehr Erfahrung und können zu seinen alten Ideen zurück kommt.


----------



## grinseengel (25. Juli 2021)

> Ich bin ja von der Menge an Spielen die du rausfeuerst beeindruckt. Darf ich fragen wie viel Zeit du wöchentlich investierst? Ich komme gefühlt kaum vorwärts mit 2-3 Stunden jeden Samstag und Sonntag. (Gut, ich muss auch jeden zweiten Schritt Googeln)


Das mit den 2-3 Stunden am Wochenende haut schon hin. Mehr habe ich im Prinzip auch nicht zur Verfügung. Allerdings setze ich mich auch innerhalb der Woche, meisten etwas später am Tag noch etwas vor den Rechner.



> Ein RPG wird natürlich viel Arbeit, ich kann also verstehen wieso du es im ersten Anlauf abbrechen musstest. Ist aber schön zu sehen, dass man später mit etwas mehr Erfahrung und können zu seinen alten Ideen zurück kommt.


Ja, ist es, aber ich glaube diesmal gehe ich etwas geplanter an die Sache ran. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Kupferrot (26. Juli 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Das mit den 2-3 Stunden am Wochenende haut schon hin. Mehr habe ich im Prinzip auch nicht zur Verfügung. Allerdings setze ich mich auch innerhalb der Woche, meisten etwas später am Tag noch etwas vor den Rechner.
> 
> 
> Ja, ist es, aber ich glaube diesmal gehe ich etwas geplanter an die Sache ran. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


Ein paar Stunden extra unter der Woche helfen sicher schon enorm.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mit Spannung beobachten.


----------



## grinseengel (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein paar Gedanken zu den NPC’s und deren Rolle im Spielabschnitt „Das Dorf“ gemacht. Ich neben dem Spieler schon acht NPC’s zusammenbekommen. Anbei eine kleine Aufstellung zu den NPC’s und deren Rolle. Ganz fertig bin ich damit natürlich noch nicht. Später werden dann die Nebenquests, die Dialoge und ggf. notwendigen Gestände noch in die Aufstellung übernommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

nach all der Theorie habe ich mich mal an die Spielwelt rangemacht. Der Spieler startet am Strand an dem er angespült wurde. Hier ein Screen der Location.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2021)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Chars sehr "Armlastig" ?
Was bei den Damen noch sehr gut aussieht, wirkt mMn bei Andarius, Baldmar & Cadawig wie Skalierungsfehler.  

Die Holzstruktur bei den Holzplatten wirkt für mich viel zu grob und aufdringlich in Relation zu den Fässern und Brettern an den Buden. 

Ansonsten schaut es ganz nett aus, wobei ich nicht so Comicstyle affin bin, die Sandtextur, Fässer und Netz gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Sieht sehr interessant aus, gerade für so ein 1-Mann-Feierabend-Projekt. Wünsche alles Gute und hoffe, das wird was.


----------



## grinseengel (31. Juli 2021)

@LesterPG:



> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Chars sehr "Armlastig" ?
> Was bei den Damen noch sehr gut aussieht, wirkt mMn bei Andarius, Baldmar & Cadawig wie Skalierungsfehler.


Das sind nur die T-Posen die ich als Bild kopiert habe. Wenn der NPC dann im Spiel eingebaut ist, sieht er so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Spiritogre:



> Sieht sehr interessant aus, gerade für so ein 1-Mann-Feierabend-Projekt. Wünsche alles Gute und hoffe, das wird was.



Vielen Dank für den netten Post. Ich bleibe am Ball und denke, es wird schon etwas Fertiges rauskommen. Ich werde fleißig posten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. August 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Das sind nur die T-Posen die ich als Bild kopiert habe. Wenn der NPC dann im Spiel eingebaut ist, sieht er so aus:


Das ist schon ein anderer Schnack, bei Andarius störten mich die "Popeye Unterarme" denke ich, während Cadawig in der Übersich irgendwie komisch langgestreckte ? Arme hat.
Bei der T-Pose "ausgekugelt" ?


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2021)

Hast ja einiges vor der Brust mit dem Projekt! Bin mal gespannt, viel Erfolg!


----------



## grinseengel (2. August 2021)

> Hast ja einiges vor der Brust mit dem Projekt! Bin mal gespannt, viel Erfolg!


Vielen Dank, ich bin guter Dinge das es etwas werden wird.

-------------------------


Hallo,

da ich im Prinzip schon eine feste Vorstellung habe wo, was und wie passieren soll, habe ich heute Bock gehabt ein paar Bösewichte aus der Taufe zu heben. Es wird in einigen Regionen von Orfaya Endgegner geben und genau die habe ich mir heute vorgenommen. Wegen der Gleichberechtigung: Es folgen jetzt zwei Bösewichtinnen. Zwei weitere Bösewichte folgen noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frinhylde                                                           Svedrifa


Der Spieler muss vier Runen finden, um später in den Tempel zu gelangen. Alle Runen werden durch Portale und den oben genannten Endgegnern bewacht. Die beiden weiblichen Akteure werden der dunklen Magie mächtig sein. Für die Herren bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Evtl. bleibt es bei den herkömmlichen mechanischen Waffen.


----------



## grinseengel (4. August 2021)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch das erste Video von meinem Orfaya-RPG Projekt vorstellen. Zu sehen ist ein kleiner Rundgang am Strand und ein Dialog mit Lomar, einem Fischer aus dem Dorf.

Vorab zum Ton. Mein schönes Studio-Micro ist leider defekt. Daher musste meine Webcam ran. Ich bitte den Ton zu entschuldigen.

Was noch fehlt sind die Hintergrundgeräusche und es ist noch etwas leblos am Strand. Ich werde noch ein paar Krabben, Möven etc. einbringen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-I_qDExGVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (4. August 2021)

Ich finde die Armhaltung beim Laufen sehr klischeemäßig damenhaft. 
Ansonsten passt es!


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

Also das mit dem Quest Text schreckt mich jetzt schon ab. Bitte den Text alles sofort einblenden und nicht so im Textverlauf. Boah, da mit meiner Ungeduld wäre ich schon raus aus dem Spiel.
Absätze und so wären nebenbei auch ganz nett.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Quest Text schreckt mich jetzt schon ab. Bitte den Text alles sofort einblenden und nicht so im Textverlauf. Boah, da mit meiner Ungeduld wäre ich schon raus aus dem Spiel.
> Absätze und so wären nebenbei auch ganz nett.


Offensichtlich kann man das mittels <Space> oder <Return> (klingt danach) maximal beschleunigen, aber ich denke auch das der Textaufbau irgendwie überflüssig ist.
ggf einfach ein Umschalter in den Optionen rein und alle sind zufrieden.  

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr angenehme Stimme.


----------



## grinseengel (5. August 2021)

> Also das mit dem Quest Text schreckt mich jetzt schon ab. Bitte den Text alles sofort einblenden und nicht so im Textverlauf. Boah, da mit meiner Ungeduld wäre ich schon raus aus dem Spiel.





> Offensichtlich kann man das mittels <Space> oder <Return> (klingt danach) maximal beschleunigen, aber ich denke auch das der Textaufbau irgendwie überflüssig ist.
> ggf einfach ein Umschalter in den Optionen rein und alle sind zufrieden.



Ja, man kann durch Mausklick sich den Text nach belieben komplett anzeigen lassen. Der Textaufbau in der Animation ist schon recht langsam.

Ok, dann gibt es Text gleich in voller Schönheit. Danke für die Info und persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## grinseengel (7. August 2021)

Hallo,

meinen „Cast“ für das Dorf habe ich zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit der Spieler auch etwas über die Spielwelt erfahren und nachlesen kann, habe ich mich heute an die Orfaya-Bibliothek gemacht. Der Spieler kann jederzeit daraus zugreifen und sich Informationen zur Region, den Bewohnern aneignen.

Für einen kleinen Einblick habe ich mit Lomar dem Fischer und Alaria der Händlerin angefangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. August 2021)

Der ganz links ist aber verwandt mit Popeye, oder ?  

Ansonsten ist der "Schmied" (5.vR) und der schräg links darunter vom Gesicht her aus der gleichen Sippschaft. 
Der Rest gefällt mir ganz gut, der Magier ist mMn etwas zu Klischeegandalf.

Beim Font für den Text würde ich etwas "verspielteres" nehmen, der sieht mMn zu Modern für den restlichen Stil aus,
es gibt da sicherlich ein Zwischending aus Lesbarkeit und "verschnörkelt", vielleicht hilft es sogar den einfach nur kursiv auszugeben.


----------



## grinseengel (9. August 2021)

> Der ganz links ist aber verwandt mit Popeye, oder ?


Ja, seine Lieblingsspeise ist Spinat 

Nein, das Modell hat um die Arme eine Art Hemd. Das bläht die Arme so stark auf.



> Ansonsten ist der "Schmied" (5.vR) und der schräg links darunter vom Gesicht her aus der gleichen Sippschaft.


Ja, das ist richtig. Das sollen zwei Zwilligsbrüder sein. Darauf gehe ich auch in der jeweiligen Charkterbeschreibung ein.



> Beim Font für den Text würde ich etwas "verspielteres" nehmen, der sieht mMn zu Modern für den restlichen Stil aus,
> es gibt da sicherlich ein Zwischending aus Lesbarkeit und "verschnörkelt", vielleicht hilft es sogar den einfach nur kursiv auszugeben.


Ich werde mal etwas in der Richtung auspropbieren.


----------



## grinseengel (10. August 2021)

Heute habe ich mich an die Gestaltung der restlichen Dorf-Welt gemacht. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich Alaria, die Händlerin für kleine sächliche Dinge, in meine Welt platziert und ihr einen Verkaufswagen spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Bibliothek wächst immer weiter. Allerdings ist das doch aufwändiger als gedacht.


----------



## grinseengel (12. August 2021)

Hallo,

heute stelle ich euch die Bibliothek von Orfaya vor. Der Spieler erhält hier Informationen über die Bewohner des Dorfs. Der Inhalt wird natürlich noch umfangreicher, wenn ich zu den anderen Regionen komme. Im ersten Aufschlag beinhaltet die Bibliothek nur die Geschichte des Dorfes und eine kleine NPC-Beschreibung.

Es wird zusätzlich noch Informationen zu Monstern und besonderen Orten etc. geben. Die Bibliothek wird nicht dynamisch erweitert. Dem Spieler stehen somit alle Infos von Anfang an zur Verfügung.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRe1wPODC5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (14. August 2021)

Die Bibliothek in der Form in der ich sie mir vorgestellt habe ich nicht so gut angekommen. Es wurde bemängelt das dem Spieler im Vorfeld viele Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Das führt zu Spoiler-Gefahr und schränkt auch den Entdeckergeist stark ein.

Daher wird die Bibliothek jetzt dynamisch sein. Wenn der Spieler z.B. einen neuen NPC im Spiel trifft, dann erhält er einen Hinweis, dass sich die Bibliothek um einen neuen Hinweis bzw. Eintrag erweitert hat.

Ich habe das in dem kleinen Video mit dem Fischer Lomar umgesetzt. Die weiteren Hinweise und Infos erfolgen dann je nach Entwicklungstand.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH53HCAJy_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. August 2021)

Das mit den Vorstellung wenn gehabt finde ich so klasse.
Die Schreibschrift passt mMn auch sehr schön dazu.

Vielleicht bieten es sich noch an verschiedene Prefabs an Objektgruppierungen zu platzieren um eine gewisse Variation und somit Leben in die Szenerie zu bringen, a la der Stand von Marktfrau hat ja (rein optisch) nicht immer die gleichen Sachen im Angebot und kann von Tag zu Tag/Woche zu Woche etwas variieren.
Das kann man dann auch für andere Lokations verwenden und schafft auch Abwechselung.

Das ist aber etwas worauf Du noch später ggf. zurückgreifen kannst.

Der scheinbar "endlose" Assetbedarf liegt halt in der Natur dieser Art von Spiele, aber ab einen gewissen Punkt wirst Du dann auch bemerken das Dir der "halt, da fehlt noch was" Effekt drastisch stagniert und zumeist ist der Berg dann deutlich hinter Dir. 

Immer weiter so, es wird.


----------



## grinseengel (17. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe bezüglich der Darstellung der Textfester und dem entsprechenden Avatar einen Vorschlag zur Änderung erhalten der mir ganz gut gefällt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Einschätzung dazu mitteilen würdet. Evtl. habt ihr ja auch einen anderen Vorschlag.

Alte Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (20. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe angefangen die Händler in der Dorfregion zu erstellen. Insgesamt wird es vier Händler geben.

Bradach der Druide wird Tränke verkaufen. Mit Bradach habe ich heute begonnen. Der Spieler kann somit nützliche Tränke erwerben. Bisher war ich noch so innovativ. Daher sind es im ersten Aufschlag die Standardtränke für Heilung und Mana. Andere Tränke wie z.B. Tränke die immun gegen bestimmte Fähigkeiten machen oder Stärkungstränke werden noch folgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2021)

Für mich passt der optische Stil des Lagerfeuers überhaupt nicht zur Umgebung (eher Photo mit zu viel Feinheiten zum Drumherum als Comiclook des Standes)
Irgendetwas stört mich auch an den Säcken, ich vermute das ist Skalierung oder das Detail des Sackleinens.
Ähnlich wie die Steine vom Lagerfeuer wirken die zu detailreich zum Rest.
Aber das "Elfenstaubglitzern" der Potions gefällt mir sehr gut, da fehlt nur noch eine leise "Funkelsound" Untermalung a la dem Anfang von Austras Spellwork.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JuoQgkPKplQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Textfenster mit eingebundenen Charportrait wirken stimmiger, fließender aus einem Guß.
Vielleicht würde es sich noch anbieten den Namensbanner unterhalb das Kopfes zu platzieren, so das die Mulde dann den Hals aufnimmt.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bezüglich der Darstellung der Textfester und dem entsprechenden Avatar einen Vorschlag zur Änderung erhalten der mir ganz gut gefällt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Einschätzung dazu mitteilen würdet. Evtl. habt ihr ja auch einen anderen Vorschlag.
> 
> ...


Ich würde das so machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde das so machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber bei mehr Text geht dann die Übersicht kapeister weil der Text ständig umgebrochen wird.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber bei mehr Text geht dann die Übersicht kapeister weil der Text ständig umgebrochen wird.


... in der alten Version hätte man doch exakt genauso viel Platz, nur daß der Rahmen dann jetzt bis ganz nach links geht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... in der alten Version hätte man doch exakt genauso viel Platz, nur daß der Rahmen dann jetzt bis ganz nach links geht.


Ich ging von der neuen Version aus, die hatte ich ja auch in Post#37 präferiert.


----------



## grinseengel (21. August 2021)

Vielen Dank euch für die weiteren Ideen und Vorschläge zum Textfenster. Ich habe mich bei allen Vorschlägen jetzt auch diese Version geeinigt. Diese werde ich jetzt erstmal weiterverwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2021)

Ist ja Dein Baby, wir geben nur unsere Gedanken als Feedback.


----------



## Vordack (22. August 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch für die weiteren Ideen und Vorschläge zum Textfenster. Ich habe mich bei allen Vorschlägen jetzt auch diese Version geeinigt. Diese werde ich jetzt erstmal weiterverwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es nimmt zu viel Bildschirmraum ein.

Just my 2 cents.

P.S. Viel Erfolg und Spaß, ich finde es klasse was Du machst!

PPS: spiel mal mit der Opacity, der err, Transparenz der Fenster bzw. Hintergründe der Fenster, Könnte gut aussehenn, könnte aber auch das Gegenteil sein.  Nur ne Idee


----------



## grinseengel (22. August 2021)

> Ist ja Dein Baby, wir geben nur unsere Gedanken als Feedback.


Ja und dafür bin auch sehr dankbar. Für mich kommt dabei fast immer etwas positives bei rum. 



> Viel Erfolg und Spaß, ich finde es klasse was Du machst!


Das motiviert mich zusätzlich. Vielen Dank. Was die Tranparenz der Panel angeht, da habe ich bereits schon etwas ausprobiert. Gefällt mir aber noch nicht sonderlich gut. Ich werde das erstmal so lassen, damit ich mit meinem Projekt vorankomme.


----------



## grinseengel (23. August 2021)

Hallo,

nach einem anstrengenden Kampf benötigt Riffolk Heilung und oder Mana. Diese Tränke kann er sich beim Dorfdruiden besorgen. In dem kleinen moderierten Video geht es um die Vorstellung der Händlerpanels und dem Vorgang des Kaufens. Das Inventar des Spielers in diesem Zusammenhang werde ich später vorstellen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeUpZ9y5oU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (27. August 2021)

Mein zweiter Händler (Feoras) ist fertig. Bei ihm wird Riffolk Waffen, Rüstung und Schilde kaufen können. Bisher habe ich nur eine Waffe im Angebot.

Dabei handelt es sich um ein einfaches Messer, wie auf den Screens zu erkennen ist. Es werden natürlich noch weitere Waffen dazukommen.

Ich bin in diesem Zusammenhang auch dabei, eine Tabelle über die Skills zu jeder Waffe zu erstellen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. August 2021)

Das haben wir gerne ... jede Mende Blickfänger zum Kundenfang und dann nur ein massengefertigtes Brotmesser anbieten.  

Sieht gut aus, nur der Amboss im Vordergrund wirkt etwas fehl am Platze, Beulen ausdengeln "to go" ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, dann lieber mit den Schleifstein austauschen.


----------



## grinseengel (30. August 2021)

> Sieht gut aus, nur der Amboss im Vordergrund wirkt etwas fehl am Platze, Beulen ausdengeln "to go" ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, dann lieber mit den Schleifstein austauschen


Ok, aber was ist mit Rüstungen und Schilden?

Wenn Riffolk Ringe, Statuen oder anderen Schmuck oder Geglitzer benötigt, dann kann er Andarius einen Besuch abstatten. Andarius ist der dritte Händler im Dorf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (2. September 2021)

Heute geht es um das Thema „Craften“. Im Dorf ist dafür Glynydd die Elemetalistin zuständig. Hier kann Riffolk Gegenstände ohne Gold erwerben. Er benötigt dafür nur die notwendigen Ressourcen für die Herstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2021)

Das schaut doch gut aus, aber eine Frage bezüglich der Statuen, da die ja nicht gerade für den "Schlüsselbund" sind, wird es so etwas wie Housing geben oder ist das nur optisches Beiwerk ?


----------



## grinseengel (5. September 2021)

Die Stauen sind schmückendes Beiwerk. Evtl. biete ich einen Lieferdienst an 

Riffolk crafted!!

Nicht alle Gegenstände lassen sich mit Golf kaufen. Daher kann Riffolk, wenn er die benötigten Ressourcen hat, Gegenstände, Waffen und Rüstung bei der Elementalistin herstellen lassen. Ihr könnt euch das in dem kleinen moderierten Video gerne mal anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnXsLabuDCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (8. September 2021)

Die Bewohner der Dorfregion müssen ja eine feste Bleibe haben. Hier der Blick auf die Häuser des kleinen Dorfs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (13. September 2021)

Heute möchte ich euch ein weiteres kleines Video meines Orfaya-Projekts zeigen.

Riffolk kauft sich eine Waffe und verprügelt damit zwei Goblins.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edOhIIXq

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (16. September 2021)

Die Insel Orfaya ist in mehrere Regionen unterteilt (siehe Landkarte). Der Spieler kann sich frei bewegen und somit fast nahtlos in die jeweils andere Region gehen. So ist mein Plan. Ob es letztendlich funktioniert hängt von meiner Idee der Portalsysteme und der daraus resultierenden Framerate ab.

Weiterhin hat der Spieler die Möglichkeit sich über richtige Portale in Verbindung mit den passenden Runensteinen zu teleportieren. Der Teleport funktioniert aber nur in eine Richtung zum Dorf. So erstmal meine Idee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (17. September 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich habe für mein Projekt eine kleine Demo vorbereitet. Die könnt ihr euch hier downloaden:

Orfaya Demo

Die Demo verfügt noch nicht über ein Setting-Menü. Daher startet sie dann mit der jeweiligen Auslösung des Endgeräts. Ich habe auch noch kein Menü über die Tastenbelegung. Allerdings sollte die Steuerung in der Demo keine Probleme bereiten. Ich habe die Demo auf meinem schwächten Rechner (Laptop mit *GeForce MX230) getestet und ich hatte noch 40FPS.*

Die Dorfregion ist komplett erkundbar und es stehen ein paar Quests und einfache Kämpfe zur Verfügung. Viel Spaß beim Erkunden von Orfaya.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (27. September 2021)

Hallo,

nach der Veröffentlichung meiner ersten kleinen Demo zum Projekt gab es viele Rückmeldungen. Ich habe die Rückmeldungen jetzt aufgenommen und im Projekt berücksichtigt. Einige User habe es dennoch geschafft die Demo bis zum Ende durchzuspielen.

Die angepasste Version könnt ihr euch hier downloaden.

Orfaya-Demo

Der Download ist etwas größer geworden, da ich bereits angefangen habe zwei weitere Regionen zu gestalten. Ich hoffe jetzt steht der Erkundung des Dorfs von Orfaya nichts mehr entgegen.

Folgende Rückmeldungen zum Projekt habe ich jetzt angepasst:

*Speichern:*

Beim Speichern lag ein Fehler beim erneuten Schnellstart. Hier wurden nicht alle Spielzustände auf den aktuellen Stand zurückgesetzt. Der Fehler ist jetzt behoben.

*Questlog:*

Eine der Mission hat leider ein altes Questpanel geladen. Dieses führte zu einer falschen Darstellung und hat die absurde Möglichkeit der Questabwahl vorsehen, die ich zu Testzwecken dort belassen hatte.

*Springen:*

Der Spieler konnte zwar springen, hat aber so gut wie keine Hindernisse erklimmen können.

*Kleine Dinge:*


Animationsbewegung des Wassers etwas langsamer
Diverse Modell die schwebten auf den Boden der Tatsache zurückgesetzt (alle werde ich wohl noch nicht gefunden haben)
World-Building am Steg verbessert
Die Ausdauer beim Sprinten habe ich um 50% erhöht
Es befinden sich jetzt Wegweiser an großen Wegkreuzungen
Ein Goblin befand sich noch am Strand. Der gehörte dort nicht hin und hat den Spieler zum Beginn ggf. das Leben schwer gemacht (ohne Waffe war er nicht zu schlagen).
Beseitigung von ein paar kleinen Schreibfehlern und einem fehlerhaft eingeblendeten Heuballenpanel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute zeige ich euch eine der Höhlen, die es im Dorf gibt. Hier seht ihr die Bärenhöhle. Die Bärenhöhle ist recht groß. Daher werde ich noch ein paar Wegweiser postieren, damit der Spieler mühelos den Ausgang finden kann. Im ersten Test habe ich mich verlaufen und den Ausgang nicht mehr gefunden.

Aktuelle Demo vom 28.09.2021: https://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/orfaya/Orfaya_Demo.zip




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute geht es um die Waffenkunde.

Ich habe heute die ersten Waffen fertiggestellt, mit denen der Spieler dann Orfaya verteidigen kann. Insbesondere ist es recht kniffelig die Parameter einigermaßen sinnvoll zu setzen. Ob das dann letztendlich die richtige Balance hat, wird sich zeigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Oktober 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die ersten Waffen fertiggestellt, mit denen der Spieler dann Orfaya verteidigen kann. Insbesondere ist es recht kniffelig die Parameter einigermaßen sinnvoll zu setzen. Ob das dann letztendlich die richtige Balance hat, wird sich zeigen.


Btw Balance ... gibt es verschiedene Schadens- & Rüstungsformen a la Stumpf, Spitz, Schneidend ?
Dadurch kann man Waffen und Rüssis schön und einfach differenzieren.
Idealerweise noch Reichweiten bzw Schlagform abhängig bei den Waffen, aber das wird aber deutlich aufwändiger zu programmieren während ersteres nur je 3 Parameter zu handeln sind und vergleichsweise einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## grinseengel (10. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Info.

Hier eine Übersicht der verwendeten Skills:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bezieht sich jetzt nur auf Waffen und Rüstung. Projektile und Magie sind hier noch nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## grinseengel (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute zeige ich euch die Waffen, die dem Spieler in meiner Spielwelt zur Verfügung stehen. Es sind im Moment 20 Waffen aus den Bereichen Messer, Schwerter, Äxte, Hämmer und Bögen.

In dem beiliegen moderierten Video stelle ich euch ein paar spezielle Waffen vor und die Wirkung auf die Gegner.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3xqGq94Kh1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute zeige ich euch einen Screen vom Gebirgsweg. Der Weg führt am Berg vorbei in Richtung Lagune. Der zweite Aufstieg führt dann zur Hochebene.

Hier eine Aussicht auf halber Höhe über das Dorf. Daneben habe ich meinen ersten Boss-Gegnerkampf fertig und die erste Rätselmission funktioniert auch schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute geht es in die Bärenhöhle. Der Spieler erhält von mir im Video ein Messer und einen einfachen Bogen. In der Höhle selbst trifft er auf Spinnen, die erledigt werden müssen. Damit der Spieler zusätzlich an Gold kommt, sind in der Höhle bereits einige Gegenstände (Kisten und Erzvorkommen versteckt).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSSvrmTg3P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Oktober 2021)

Die Lauf-Animation bei ausgerüstetem Bogen wird hoffentlich noch geändert. Und Eisenerz nur verkaufen? In normalen RPGs craftet man daraus Eisen, und daraus wiederum Waffen und Rüstungen.


----------



## grinseengel (20. Oktober 2021)

> Die Lauf-Animation bei ausgerüstetem Bogen wird hoffentlich noch geändert. Und Eisenerz nur verkaufen? In normalen RPGs craftet man daraus Eisen, und daraus wiederum Waffen und Rüstungen.


Die Laufanimation mit Bogen ist ein Platzhalter. Sie sollte sich erstmal von der normalen Animation unterscheiden. Sie gefällt mir selber auch nicht.

Der Verkauf mit dem Eisenerz ist nur exemplarisch von mir erwähnt worden. Es wird natürlich auch ein Crafting geben. Allerdings bin ich gerade erst beim Durchdenken welche Gegenstände es geben wird und was damit passieren soll. Alles was ich bisher so zeige spiegelt ja nur einen aktuellen Entwicklungsstand wieder.

Über Ideen, Feedback und Vorschläge bin ich aber immer sehr dankbar.


----------



## grinseengel (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute gibt es einen Screen der Hochebene. Die Hochebene ist ein Bereich der mit Ruinen überseht ist. In dieser Region muss der Spieler, um die Quests zu meistern, ein paar Rätsel lösen und sich so nach und nach die benötigten Runen und Schlüssel besorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2021)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## grinseengel (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mich an die übrige Ausrüstung des Spielers gemacht. Ich habe jetzt für die Kategorien


Helm
Harnisch
Handschuhe
Stiefel
Accessoire
Jeweils erstmal vier Gegenstände mit ein paar unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften erstellt. Im Moment sind es Rüstungswert, Verteidigungswert sowie Steigerung von Mana und Lebensenergie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist Riffolk voll ausgestattet und die dazugehörenden Player-Stats.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir überlegt ein Questboard ins Dorf zu integrieren. Dort kann sich der Spieler dann sporadisch Mission abholen.

Für die Hochebene habe ich jetzt ebenfalls ein Portal eingebracht. Es sind doch teilweise recht weite Wege die zu absolvieren sind. Es wird dann die Möglichkeit geben sich über Portalrunen, die man kaufen muss, in bestimmte Regionen zu beamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2021)

Das sieht ja alles schon mal recht gut aus. (Und deutlich besser als dein Tower Defence Spiel)
Aber mit einem RPG hast du dir ein richtiges Mammutprojekt aufgeladen.


A: In einem RPG geht es ja auch immer um die Story. Was passiert denn da?
Eine Welt, in der es einfach nur Bären, Spinnen und Erze gibt, ist storymäßig ja nicht gerade interessant.

mögliche Eckpunkte:
- Gesellschaftssystem
- Herrscher
- Feinde
- Religion/Kulte
- Wirtschaftsstärken /schwächen (was braucht dieses Dorf? Wovon kann es viel herstellen (weil es zB eine Eisenmine hat)?
- Lehrsystem (Schulen/privat)
- Umgang mit Kranken, Alten

- die Aufgabe des Spielers
- ein Erzfeind?
- Ursprung von handlungsrelevanten Relikten (zB die Geschichte des Einen Rings im HdR)
- wohin führt die Reise des Spielers? (Vielleicht sogar in Hölle oder andere Dimensionen?)
- Intrigen / Plot Twister
- Mitstreiter und deren Beziehung zum Spieler Charakter


B: Die Namen "Orfaya" und "Riffolk" finde ich irgendwie gewollt seltsam klingend. Aber eben nur das. Nicht interessant; nicht natürlich, sondern nur irgendwie seltsam.

Natürlich kann nicht jeder ein Tolkien sein und mehrere(!) eigene schlüssige Sprachen entwickeln, aber das klingt wie einmal faceroll über die Tastatur und dann minimal ergänzt, so daß ein gesundes Vokal:Konsonanten Verhältnis entsteht. 
Zack: Rhelfidana, Pinamji,  Snohi, Porpu, Valsed, Pfedruh, Zuundal, Ubgeflo, Degpi, Perub ...

Es würde Sinn machen, sich ein Namensmuster mit üblichen Bestandteilen zu machen. zB gibt es ja Hausmann, Pottmann, Schumann - also die Kombination <Ding>-Mann, was ursprünglich aus der Berufsbezeichnung kam.

In Island haben Kinder als "Nachnamen" den Vornamen des (aus patriarchischen Gründen wahrscheinlich immer) Vaters und dann "tochter" bzw "sohn" angehängt, also quasi Hans Andreassohn oder Inge Jochenstochter. In Isländisch dann -dottir bzw -son. dh: da gibt es dann nicht "die Simpsons", weil die dann eben Bart Homerson, Lisa Homerdaughter, HomerAbrahamson & Marge Clarencedaughter heissen würden ...


C: Bisher habe ich nichts gesehen, was in einem anderen RPG nicht auch vorhanden wäre.


Letztendlich bleibt daher die Frage: Warum sollte ich dein Spiel spielen und nicht irgendein anderes RPG?

Egal, wie deine Antwort lautet: Respekt für das Angehen dieser Mammutaufgabe.


----------



## grinseengel (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Worrel,

vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen zu meinem Projekt. Es kostet einem User immer eine Menge Freizeit ein Feedback über ein Projekt mitzuteilen. Das machen nicht viele, insbesondere in der heutigen Zeit. Daher freue ich mich immer sehr darüber.



> Das sieht ja alles schon mal recht gut aus. (Und deutlich besser als dein Tower Defence Spiel)
> Aber mit einem RPG hast du dir ein richtiges Mammutprojekt aufgeladen.


Ja das ist in der Tat so. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Fortschritt in Abhängigkeit mit der investierten Zeit recht zufrieden. Es freut mich das dir mein Projekt insoweit gefällt.



> A: In einem RPG geht es ja auch immer um die Story. Was passiert denn da?
> Eine Welt, in der es einfach nur Bären, Spinnen und Erze gibt, ist storymäßig ja nicht gerade interessant.
> 
> mögliche Eckpunkte:
> ...



Es gibt ja eine Story in meinem Spiel. Diese wird aber gradlinig ablaufen. Alle deine Ideen gefallen mir sehr gut. Wenn ich das umsetzen wollte, dann müsste ich wohl das Entwicklerteam von Skyrim engagieren oder ich werde 2500 Jahre alt. Wobei ich einige Dinge bereits umgesetzt habe (Herrscher, Feinde, Bossgegner, Crafting). Es gibt ja nicht nur Spinnen und Goblins oder Erze.



> B: Die Namen "Orfaya" und "Riffolk" finde ich irgendwie gewollt seltsam klingend. Aber eben nur das. Nicht interessant; nicht natürlich, sondern nur irgendwie seltsam.


Ich denke was die Namensgebung angeht, so ist doch eine recht subjektive Geschichte. Die Ideen finde ich gut. Da mein Projekt jetzt nicht so umfangreich ist, sollte es mit den vorhandenen Namen schon ok sein.



> C: Bisher habe ich nichts gesehen, was in einem anderen RPG nicht auch vorhanden wäre.


Das ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich mein Ziel. Ich bin über den RPG-Klassiker Gothic oder Two Worlds an dieses Genre gelangt. Für mich mit die besten RPG’s die ich gespielt habe. Meine Idee mit diesem Projekt ist es, ein ähnliches Spiel hinzubekommen.


> Letztendlich bleibt daher die Frage: Warum sollte ich dein Spiel spielen und nicht irgendein anderes RPG?


Und wenn ich mein Spiel allein spiele, dann wäre es mir euch recht. Allerdings habe ich bereits ein paar Fans, die meine erste Demo gespielt haben und sie recht gut fanden. Viele fanden sich dann auch an Gothic erinnert. Das hat mich auch gefreut und weiter motiviert. Evtl. gefällt es ja in Zukunft auch noch ein paar weiteren Forenbesuchern. In etwa einen Monat wird es eine neue Demo geben. Wie gesagt, ich mache das als reines Hobby und habe Spaß daran meine Fortschritte hier und in anderen Foren zu teilen. Evtl. interessiert es doch den einen oder anderen oder ein User findet darüber Gefallen mit der Spieleerstellung auch mal zu beginnen.


> Egal, wie deine Antwort lautet: Respekt für das Angehen dieser Mammutaufgabe.


Ich dank dir und würde mich natürlich über weiteres Feedback sehr freuen.


----------



## grinseengel (3. November 2021)

Hallo,

es wird im Spiel einige Rätsel-Quests geben. Eine neue Rätsel-Mission habe ich fertigbekommen. Es handelt sich um ein Trittsteinrätsel. Wenn der Spieler auf die richtigen Steine tritt, dann passiert etwas. Daneben gibt es dann auch noch die üblichen Spingabenteuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (3. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> C: Bisher habe ich nichts gesehen, was in einem anderen RPG nicht auch vorhanden wäre.
> 
> Letztendlich bleibt daher die Frage: Warum sollte ich dein Spiel spielen und nicht irgendein anderes RPG?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es ihm darum geht.. siehe auch seine Antwort. 

Das soll nicht der Mega-Ultra-RPG Burner werden, noch das originellste ever, wäre ja auch vermessen sowas von einem 1-Mann-Hobby Projekt zu erwarten.. ich interpretiere das als ein "aus Spaß an der Freude" Projekt, da wird einfach Freude und Spaß geschöpft für sich selber sowas auf die Beine zustellen.. und sowas sind für mich mit die edelsten Projekte überhaupt.

Respekt!


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das soll nicht der Mega-Ultra-RPG Burner werden, noch das originellste ever, wäre ja auch vermessen sowas von einem 1-Mann-Hobby Projekt zu erwarten.. ich interpretiere das als ein "aus Spaß an der Freude" Projekt, da wird einfach Freude und Spaß geschöpft für sich selber sowas auf die Beine zustellen.. und sowas sind für mich mit die edelsten Projekte überhaupt.


Das ist natürlich richtig - aber ein RPG sollte nun mal umfangreicher sein als zB ein Tower Defense Spiel, bei dem man durchaus mit 5 Leveln (und vielleicht einem Level Editor) schon "fertig" sein kann.  Natürlich wird ein 1-Mann Projekt innerhalb - sagen wir mal: eines Jahres - nicht mit einem Output eines AAA Studios mithalten können.

Dennoch leben Spiele davon, daß auch andere sie spielen können. Und da kommt dann eben schnell die Freage auf: Warum sollte ich gerade *das *jetzt spielen?
Und gerade bei einem RPG gibt es sehr viele Baustellen, an denen man eigentlich SEHR VIEL machen müßte: viele verschiedene Items zur Auswahl, verschiedene Gegner zur Abwechselung, verschiedene Gegenden für die Atmosphäre, umfangreiches Skillsystem zum Rumbasteln ...


fud1974 schrieb:


> Respekt!


Respekt auf jeden Fall. Das sieht ja schon recht gut aus.


----------



## fud1974 (3. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch leben Spiele davon, daß auch andere sie spielen können. Und da kommt dann eben schnell die Freage auf: Warum sollte ich gerade *das *jetzt spielen?



Ich interpretiere das so, dass es gut möglich ist, dass es für ewig ein "Fragment" bleibt. Ein ausgewachsenes RPG mit allem drum und dran wird ja keiner erwarten.

Insofern "sollst" du da wahrscheinlich gar nix spielen, aber wenn man Freude daran hat mit den zwischenzeitlichen Ergebnissen eines Hobby-Projektes (das wahrscheinlich nie "fertig" sein wird, hey, das schaffen ja nicht mal ausgewachsene Spiele so wirklich  )  herumzuspielen und der Autor mit dem Erstellen desselben, dann ist doch alles cool.

Die Hobby-Entwickler Foren usw. sind voll mit "Konzepten" und Co. die niemals fertig sein werden und die allermeisten werden nie zu was wirklich "fertigen" werden, aber die Leute haben halt diebischen Spaß die Sachen auszuprobieren und sich drüber zu unterhalten... auch wenn durchaus viele dieser Werke nicht mal "originell" sind sondern bestenfalls eine Hommage an bekannte Titel.


----------



## grinseengel (8. November 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mich an eine weitere Location gemacht. Es handelt sich um die Nebelhöhle. Die Nebelhöhle ist von der Hochebene aus erreichbar. In dieser Höhle wird es einiges zu finden geben und dient als Anlaufstelle für die Erfüllung von Quests. Mit der Nebelhöhle wird dann die Region Hochebene auch fertig sein. In der nächsten Demo wird dann das Dorf und die Hochebene komplett spielbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (16. November 2021)

Hallo,

damit der Spieler eine direkte Rückmeldung zu den Quests die er aufgenommen erhält, habe ich mich für ein dreistufiges Icon-System entschlossen. Das wird folgendermaßen funktionieren.


Fragezeichen als Hinweis das eine Quest aufgenommen werden kann
Weißes Ausrufezeichen, wenn die Quest aufgenommen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen wurde
Blaues Ausrufezeichen, wenn die Quest abgegeben werden kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2021)

Bin kein Fan davon, wirkt mir zu sehr wie ein Spiel.
Falls das Sinn ergibt...


----------



## MrFob (16. November 2021)

Hey @grinseengel : Erstmal: Respekt! Schaue immer mal wieder in deinen Thread rein und finde es sehr beeindruckend, was du da so alleine auf die Beine stellst. 

Zu den Icons muss ich @Zybba aber zustimmen. Ich mag sowas auch immer gar nicht RPGs. Ueberleg mal, ob du es nicht irgendwie anders hinbekommst. Quest NPCs sollten idealerweise in einer Weise dem Spieler in's Auge fallen, die in die Welt passt. Vielleicht stehen sie irgendwo, wo sie dem Spieler auffallen, so dass der sie wahrscheinlich ansprechen wird. Vielleicht sprechen sie den Spieler an oder haben einen Trigger, so dass sie auf ihn zulaufen, sobald er in der Naehe ist. Irgendwie so was. Icons sollten mMn immer das letzte Mittel sein, falls gar nichts anderes mehr geht.

Nur so mein Feedback. Aber wie gesagt, cooles Projekt. Viel Glueck damit!


----------



## grinseengel (18. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für euere Rückmeldungen.

Ok, das ist jetzt nicht besonders innovativ, das ist klar. Allerdings habe ich jetzt bezüglich der NPC's nicht so passende Möglichkeiten das anders hinzubekommen. Gerade im Dorf ist es jetzt nicht besonders groß. Irgendwie sind ja die meisten NPC's im Dorf für den Spieler schon relevant. Zum einem zum Kennenlernen und dann haben sie auch jeweils eine Quest für den Spieler parat.

Ich werde das erstmal mit meiner Idee umsetzen und dann schauen wie es beim Gameplay wirkt. Ich möchte dem Spieler auch damit auf alle Quest hinweisen die es so gibt. Dadurch enrfällt natürlich der Entdeckerdrang. Auf der anderen Seite bekommt der Spieler einen Hinweis das der Kontakt etwas bringt. Da mein Gameplay auch recht stringent abläuft, sollte der Spieler dann nicht unnötig umherlaufen.

Das werde ich aber am Ende nochnmal genauer betrachten. Es gab in der ersten Demo nur 5 Quests die alle absolviert werden mussten. Das wird sich jetzt in der neuen Demo etwas anders darstellen. Aber es gibt ja auch für jede Quest Belohnungen.


----------



## grinseengel (22. November 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mich um die Skills gekümmert. Natürlich ist es erst ein Anfang. Insgesamt stehen aber schon sieben Skills zur Verfügung. Feuerbälle, Eis, Blitz, Explosion und Heilung. Der erste Skill kann ab Stufe drei erlernt werden. Für das Erlernen werden dann teilweise 1 bis 3 Skillpunkte benötigt. Das ist aber erstmal so meine Idee. Ich werde im Spiel dann schauen, ob ich mit meinen Vorstellungen richtig liege. Vorgesehen ist, dass der Spieler bei jedem Stufenaufstieg einen Skillpunkt erhält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (25. November 2021)

Hallo,

in dem heutigen moderierten Video stelle ich euch mein Skillsystem vor. Es sind erst sechs Skills angelegt. Für einen Spielstart sollte das erstmal reichen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_APPT05ssU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (13. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

heute ist es soweit. Ich habe meine neue spielbare Version von Orfaya fertig. ES hat etwas länger gedauert, aber ich habe durch meine Spieltests noch so Einiges gefunden. Ich hoffe die größten Bugs sind jetzt erledigt. Etwas Spielkritisches hatte ich nicht mehr gefunden. Ich habe die Region Dorf um einige neue Missionen erweitert. Dazugekommen ist die Hochebene. Die gab es in meiner ersten kleinen Demo noch nicht.
Insgesamt sind es jetzt 16 Missionen, ein paar Bosskämpfe, diverse neue Gegner und ein paar Rätselquests. Die Spielzeit lag bei mir und den Testpersonen bei etwa drei Stunden.

Die neue Version 0.2.0 von Orfaya könnt ihr euch hier downloaden: Orfaya 0.2.0

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr meine neue Version mal spielen und mir eure Dinge rückmelden würdet, die euch beim Erkunden so aufgefallen sind.
Für die Zukunft werde ich die weiteren Regionen als zusätzliche Kapitel nach Fertigstellung anbieten. Dann müsstet ihr nur die neue Version über die alte spielen und könnt mit dem Spielstand einfach weiterspielen. Ich werde versuchen für die Zukunft ein paar mehr Speicherslots anzulegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei die dritte Location zu erstellen und habe mich an ein kleines Zeltlager mitten im Wüstenteil von Orfaya gemacht. Davon wird es zwei geben, da die Wüste recht groß ist und es hier eine Menge von Kreaturen zu besiegen gibt. Man kann ihnen natürlich auch aus dem Weg gehen.

Aktuelle Version: Orfaya 0.2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

